# Addicted To Porn?



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 29, 2010)

What exactly does that mean? Browse porn like everyday? I do that, am I addicted to porn?


----------



## blazin256 (Jul 29, 2010)

i dunno, but i have redtube open in another tab.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 29, 2010)

blazin256 said:


> i dunno, but i have redtube open in another tab.



lmfao

Guess we have similar interests, link?


----------



## doc111 (Jul 29, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What exactly does that mean? Browse porn like everyday? I do that,* am I addicted to porn?*


Yep!!!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 29, 2010)

doc111 said:


> Yep!!!


Lets get some side by side comparisons. So how many hours a day do you watch porn?


----------



## bud nugbong (Jul 29, 2010)

just long enough to bust that nut

...but yea i would say im addicted and i dont see a problem with it


----------



## BudMcLovin (Jul 29, 2010)

Is it the porn or the masturbation you&#8217;re addicted to? I think if you were addicted to porn you would look at it for more than just bating.


----------



## EmptyWords (Jul 29, 2010)

well i would say if you look at porn for the most part of your day, everyday. its an addiction. but if its not hurting no one and you dont care then fuck it lol.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 29, 2010)

Guess you've got a point there BudMcLovin, I don't watch porn just for the hell of it...

That last bit was sort of a joke, I'm sure I keep it under an hour a day, doesn't take me that long to get off..

I've heard these types of addictions can be pretty damaging to a "healthy relationship", whatever that is.

I'm curious, to those of you in relationships, what's their take on you viewing porn? And likewise, does it bother you if they watch porn?


----------



## BudMcLovin (Jul 29, 2010)

I watch porn for the plot.

Well my wife thinks it&#8217;s funny I jerk it. I&#8217;ve told her it keeps me at home instead of in the bed with some random whore. She watches porn with me sometimes but it&#8217;s rare. Of course I&#8217;m a lot more sexually charged than she is. Reminds me of a joke:
What&#8217;s the best birth control? A wedding ring.

I think porn does more damage to my imagination than it has my marriage. Plus it helps with not lusting after a buddy&#8217;s girl. You know more material for the spank bank than just the people you know and come in contact with.


----------



## Dreadheadgrow (Jul 29, 2010)

My girly hates porn, and made me delete ALL of it years ago. Now that she isn't putting out anymore though, she says I can go back to it LOLOLOLOLOLOL
But seriously, things have changed, I used to get yelled at for porn, but now if I try to get it on in bed, I get told to go jack off to some porn.
I am not addicted to porn, but EVERY man is addicted to jacking off


----------



## EmptyWords (Jul 29, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Guess you've got a point there BudMcLovin, I don't watch porn just for the hell of it...
> 
> That last bit was sort of a joke, I'm sure I keep it under an hour a day, doesn't take me that long to get off..
> 
> ...



my wife hates porn and would probably leave me if she ever caught me jerking off to porn or anything like that. Its quite irritating actually, before i was with her i watched porn quite a bit but for about the last 3 years i have only looked at porn a few times. She gets all pissy thinking every girl looks better than her and she will say shit like "what do they have that i dont?" and she is actaully a great looking chick and i dont understand her non sense about all these girls looking better than her. girls are fucking crazy.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 29, 2010)

BudMcLovin said:


> I watch porn for the plot.
> 
> Well my wife thinks its funny I jerk it. Ive told her it keeps me at home instead of in the bed with some random whore. She watches porn with me sometimes but its rare. Of course Im a lot more sexually charged than she is. Reminds me of a joke:
> Whats the best birth control? A wedding ring.
> ...


You're making a lot of good points. In your opinion, do you think watching it desensitizes you, making it harder to enjoy traditional sex with your wife? 



Dreadheadgrow said:


> My girly hates porn, and made me delete ALL of it years ago. Now that she isn't putting out anymore though, she says I can go back to it LOLOLOLOLOLOL
> But seriously, things have changed, I used to get yelled at for porn, but now if I try to get it on in bed, I get told to go jack off to some porn.
> I am not addicted to porn, but EVERY man is addicted to jacking off


Is it the same for you, would you be upset if she watched porn on her own? I try to put myself in the chicks position to get the same perspective sometimes but even then I wouldn't care... I don't get it.. I think I'd just be happy she's getting off. It would probably only bother me if she got off then didn't want to be intimate with me because she's already done or something. Like if that was a regular occurrence.



EmptyWords said:


> my wife hates porn and would probably leave me if she ever caught me jerking off to porn or anything like that. Its quite irritating actually, before i was with her i watched porn quite a bit but for about the last 3 years i have only looked at porn a few times. She gets all pissy thinking every girl looks better than her and she will say shit like "what do they have that i dont?" and she is actaully a great looking chick and i dont understand her non sense about all these girls looking better than her. girls are fucking crazy.


Some chicks see it on par with cheating for some reason, another thing I don't get. We are "digitally cheating" when we beat it watching porn... 

lol your post made me laugh, girls ARE fuckin' crazy!


----------



## BudMcLovin (Jul 29, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> You're making a lot of good points. In your opinion, do you think watching it desensitizes you, making it harder to enjoy traditional sex with your wife?


I was desensitized long before I got with my wife. I had a freak nasty girlfriend back in college that ruined me for other women. My wife isn&#8217;t into half the shit I&#8217;m into but our relationship is built on more than sexual desires. So I&#8217;m willing to respect her boundaries and remain faithful. In the end sex is just sex and only a small part of a much larger journey. 


Padawanbater2 said:


> lol your post made me laugh, girls ARE fuckin' crazy!


Reminds me of a song. Crazy Women by Jupiter Coyote
&#8220;Crazy women, that&#8217;s the only kind I know. Crazy women, Keep me running for the door. Crazy women I guess they're all the same. Crazy women, Got my foolish heart to blame.&#8221;


----------



## doc111 (Jul 30, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Lets get some side by side comparisons. So how many hours a day do you watch porn?


Ha ha! I used to beat my dick like it owed me money. I like the girl on girl films. I'm a lot older now and married with children so I rarely watch porn or even jerk it much these days. I used to watch my fair share though.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Jul 30, 2010)

Dude I'll be jerkin' it forever!


----------



## Wordz (Jul 30, 2010)

i can't get off unless an animal is present and someone is getting fisted because of porn


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jul 30, 2010)

Have ta go watch some now.....you bastards....LOL.....just all this talk about porn....need to see some titties....LOL


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Jul 30, 2010)

LMFAO RONTF tooo funny man.....i hear ya...the more you watch.....the dirtier it gets...eh!


Wordz said:


> i can't get off unless an animal is present and someone is getting fisted because of porn


----------



## blazin256 (Jul 30, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> lmfao
> 
> Guess we have similar interests, link?


http://www.redtube.com
best site i ever been on for porn.


----------



## Radiate (Aug 1, 2010)

Redtube.com. Not bad. Then there's:

porn.to
tube8.com
camelstyle.net
burningcamel.com
xnxx.com
tehvids.com..... to name a few.


and keezmovies.com. Don't forget keezmovies.


2 months of unemployment and free internet. Girlfriend still worked. What can I say?

Don't forget amateurcumshots.net. That's what I'd say.


----------



## princecheck13 (Aug 2, 2010)

Maybe you talk to some one about this. It is actually an addiction. but this can cause a baby also. and u are young for that. may be you should get a block for porn and hang out with friends that do not wanna have sex you.


----------



## grow space (Aug 2, 2010)

let me just say that I LOVE FREE INTERNET PORNO!!thats why we even have this internet, so we can all watch free good old porn !!!


----------



## kylecole420 (Aug 2, 2010)

Prince check that is funny what you just said. Hang out with friends that don't want to have sex with you. There called girlfriends and wives.


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Aug 2, 2010)

kylecole420 said:


> Prince check that is funny what you just said. Hang out with friends that don't want to have sex with you. There called girlfriends and wives.


 Yeah!!! I mean, when you date a chick they're uptight, and rarely give you some, but when you're not dating them, they wanna hop on your cock everyday...I just don't get it...


----------



## Radiate (Aug 2, 2010)

princecheck13 said:


> Maybe you talk to some one about this. It is actually an addiction. but this can cause a baby also. and u are young for that. may be you should get a block for porn and hang out with friends that do not wanna have sex you.


 
Nah. I don't spank it that much, I just like to have options . Plus, I think of it the same as weed: I don't HAVE to have it often, and I could live just fine without, but why deprive myself of one of the few pleasures in life that won't hurt you if done responsibly?


----------



## DSB65 (Aug 2, 2010)

Porn is why i got the internet...just hate all the nasty viruses some sites have...


----------



## The Potologist (Aug 2, 2010)

I once read that for every non pornographic webpage there is 10 pornographic webpages...Cant seem to find much info on what the actual ratio is of NPG to Pornographic site...I bet its about 1:10... 

Peace, LOVE, and Happiness


----------



## Corben157 (Aug 2, 2010)

Addiction is when you decide to masturbate to twins licking honey off each other, instead of going to work or your wedding. Once this habit becomes destructive for you, and you don't stop its an addiction.
I would call this more of a habit.

Guys have the drive to masturbate (Hurray Testosterone) and a good chunk of women don't ever masturbate or just rarely do, Huge differences between the sex's, lots of women need receptivity to actually get off.
Women are all different, men are all the same, for the most part. Some women NEVER ORGASM!! lots don't till the 20's or even 30's. And even then its normally never with intercourse just oral.

I don't think a lot of people actually understand that there are huge differences between the sexes and even the variables from woman to woman can be huge.


----------



## kricket53 (Aug 3, 2010)

BudMcLovin said:


> Whats the best birth control? A wedding ring.


 hahahhahahahah; it's funny because it's true!


----------



## jfa916 (Aug 3, 2010)

i used to watch porn and make my girl watch it with me now that shes pregnat i watch it more


----------



## kricket53 (Aug 3, 2010)

i jerk off about every other day; but i'm more of the imaginative type. to tell you the truth, i don't really use porn.


----------



## BigCheif (Aug 3, 2010)

im gonna go out on a limb here and tell you my biggest darkest secret, NOBODY kno's about this because im so ashamed, and its so fucked up imo. Ive been with my girlfriend for over 6 years now, and things are getting pretty awkward.
I blame this entirely on internet porn. Several years ago, when i finally got a computer and internet, i started getting "addicted" to porn. First thing i started looking at barely legal teens...that sort of stuff, then after awhile i would go threw these different fetish stages. like for awhile i had an asain fetish, then i went threw pregnant porn ( i kno thats sick but it gets worst) then redhead porn, and just a bunch of random sick shit.
Well... one day... out of the blue...i come across this picture of a hot young girl, but when i scroll down, she has a dick.............and for some reason, i was so fucking aroused by this. Before this exact moment, i have NEVER had a gay thought in my mind. i have always been very comfortable with my sexuality (before i thought i was gay) and i have never in my life ever been attracted to any male, but for some reason, im atraccted to "shemales" or whatever you want to call them. 
After im done jerking to this, i feel so fucking discusted with myself. everyday i cant help but to look in the mirror and see a sick faggit. Im from texas and the way i was raised, being gay is a serious no no. i have 2 bro's, friends that ive known since elementary, i just cannot and will not ever tell them. 
What makes this even worst. im 99% sure my gf has seen what i look at. for awhile she would always call me gay or fag, and inside that fucking kills me. i have no prob with people being gay, i have a gay friend, but i cant accept im gay, and i find it exremely offensive if som1 were to call me gay.
i just hate myself now really, i have no idea what to do. i love my gf alot. we talk about marrage and kids all the time....im just 1 fucked up person


----------



## The Potologist (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow, you got more courage than me bro. I would never disclose those sort of thoughts/demons to the www. I hope it all works out for you man. Addiction is a horrible disease. I really hope you can find whatever you need to null that habit. I would perhaps recommend some counseling to. I wish you the best mate 

Peace, Love, and Happiness


----------



## BigCheif (Aug 3, 2010)

i would like counseling but cant afford it and that would kinda blow my cover i guess. ive been living with this for about 2 years now and its killing me. im desperate for advice.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Aug 3, 2010)

BigCheif said:


> i would like counseling but cant afford it and that would kinda blow my cover i guess. ive been living with this for about 2 years now and its killing me. im desperate for advice.


Props to you man, and that's what this shit is here for right? Why else come to a forum to talk to other people about shit that's on your mind? 

What is it exactly about a shemale that turns you on? Is it the cock? If it is you're probably gay, but if it's something else then you might not be, it could just be a fetish type thing, or bisexual. But there's nothing wrong with that, you said you're from Texas and it's probably pretty tough to be ''out'' there but you gotta be who you are, regardless of anyone else.

And you're still attracted to you're girlfriend right?


----------



## kricket53 (Aug 3, 2010)

bigcheif, i myself have a weird fetish that id rather not say. but its normal. fetishes are so common. even attraction to boobs is defined as a fetish cause boobs arent reproductive organs. its just that some fetishes are more socially accepted nowadays, and some arent. just cause you may get turned on by shemales, doesnt mean youre a bad person/pervert; it just means your brains built that way. unless, of course, it was a developed fetish, caused by pornogrqphy addiction. be more worried about that, and less about the shemale thing. i suggest you tell youre girlfriend that you have a porn problem, and she can help you through it.


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Aug 3, 2010)

Sex is the best medicine BigChief, maybe a lot of that can keep you off those porn sites?


SLB


----------



## kricket53 (Aug 4, 2010)

SmokesLikeBob said:


> Sex is the best medicine BigChief,


^true.^

experiement your sexual preferences with your girlfriend, rather than porn.


----------



## SouthernGanja (Aug 4, 2010)

Just because you get aroused from seeing certain things doesn't mean that you will/would enjoy it in person. Its just an image. Looking at it is nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## kylecole420 (Aug 4, 2010)

Big chief two necrophiliacs walk by a morgue. One looks at the other and says you wanna run in an grab a cold one. Now they need help. Seriously though you don't need counseling. Your not the only guy in the world who likes shemale porn. From the looks of some of the porn sites shemales, scat, golden showers and such there are alot of people in the world into some weird shit. I met a woman who liked porn like that. Wanted to be slapped and spit on and called a dirty whore. Even liked getting a vick's inhaler stuck up her ass, the mentholated ones. Now with me having said that you know how much sleep i lose none. embrace what turns you own.


----------



## Corben157 (Aug 4, 2010)

These are just hyper sexual images your looking at big Chef, it doesn't make you gay but it might be an actual porn addiction, as long as you aren't actively going out and looking for these shemales its just a weird thing that probably isn't good and should stop if its effecting your relationship, and if you can't you need to get counseling for it.


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Aug 4, 2010)

Corben157 said:


> These are just hyper sexual images your looking at big Chef, it doesn't make you gay but it might be an actual porn addiction, as long as you aren't actively going out and looking for these shemales its just a weird thing that probably isn't good and should stop if its effecting your relationship, and if you can't you need to get counseling for it.


 I think I agree more with kylecole420...embrace it, don't go to counseling, that shit doesn't work, the only person that can change you, IS YOU! 


SLB


----------



## rene112388 (Aug 8, 2010)

Ok so I was just browsing looking for some tips on my grow and stumbled onto this thread I had to check it out as I have a recent ex addicted to porn...and btw guys your right us women are crazy its like were all built to be loony tunes much sympathy for you guys. Imo porn is fine as long as it doesn't harm your relationship when I met my ex he was badly addicted everytime I went over he had dvd and mag strone all over made me laugh, as I find porn hilarious mostly because of the cheesy plots I picked on him a lot for it not because I minded him watching but I though his attepts to deny it were adorable love it when a man gets shy and blushes he began to actually try to hide it from me kinda hard when I was aware of the addiction it became a problem though because he spent so much time jacking (I wasn't around much working 3 jobs) that he couldn't get it up anymore! More devastating he really into fetish porn midgets and 300lbs+ porn though fetishes don't float my boat I feel if a woman cares for a man she should attempt to engage in porn with her bf/husband builds a better realtionship imo but to my suprise the ex claimed he wasn't interested anymore (obvious lie lol) and refused to watch it with me or have sex (like I said can't get it up) and that leads us to how he became the ex... For those wondering if they have an addiction its possible its not a porn addiction but a sex addiction if porn helps you. Guysbe faithful more power to ya go out and do some "digital cheating" though I wouldn't classify it as that. For those who have negative feelings about your fetishes don't think that way everybody has one no matter how much they may deny it if you do want to seek counseling try the web google sex addiction help or help for porn addiction something along those lines there is a lot of self help you can do take it from me I'm a sex addict and on that note wtf would a woman say no to sex?!? Blows my mind have you guys talked to your wifes or gf about what you like for instance I am honest I tell guys up front what drives me wild it easy to talk about when you stop caring what people will say you may get shit but oh well its who you are if the person your with judges you or says no then you are doing nothing wrong by fulfilling your fantasy through porn. Another thing you can do if you think your an addict check out mdjunction.com go to the sex addiction forum you can gain insight or determine if that's what I can be but be cautious to talk to the sa's I have had a few try to get me to help with their fantasies that's something ya want to avoid lol well just had to say my peace on the subject hope my rambles here. Could help those that are feeling down about this ebrace who you are own your addiction fetish whatever it may be if you do who knows if you are single you may get a girl like me who's fetish is to please that would save ya a lot of bitching happy jacking guys lol  oh and if a woman says she doesn't masterbate its usually a lie your won't believe what girls really talk about


----------



## rene112388 (Aug 8, 2010)

Ok so I was just browsing looking for some tips on my grow and stumbled onto this thread I had to check it out as I have a recent ex addicted to porn...and btw guys your right us women are crazy its like were all built to be loony tunes much sympathy for you guys. Imo porn is fine as long as it doesn't harm your relationship when I met my ex he was badly addicted everytime I went over he had dvd and mag strone all over made me laugh, as I find porn hilarious mostly because of the cheesy plots I picked on him a lot for it not because I minded him watching but I though his attepts to deny it were adorable love it when a man gets shy and blushes he began to actually try to hide it from me kinda hard when I was aware of the addiction it became a problem though because he spent so much time jacking (I wasn't around much working 3 jobs) that he couldn't get it up anymore! More devastating he really into fetish porn midgets and 300lbs+ porn though fetishes don't float my boat I feel if a woman cares for a man she should attempt to engage in porn with her bf/husband builds a better realtionship imo but to my suprise the ex claimed he wasn't interested anymore (obvious lie lol) and refused to watch it with me or have sex (like I said can't get it up) and that leads us to how he became the ex... For those wondering if they have an addiction its possible its not a porn addiction but a sex addiction if porn helps you. Guysbe faithful more power to ya go out and do some "digital cheating" though I wouldn't classify it as that. For those who have negative feelings about your fetishes don't think that way everybody has one no matter how much they may deny it if you do want to seek counseling try the web google sex addiction help or help for porn addiction something along those lines there is a lot of self help you can do take it from me I'm a sex addict and on that note wtf would a woman say no to sex?!? Blows my mind have you guys talked to your wifes or gf about what you like for instance I am honest I tell guys up front what drives me wild it easy to talk about when you stop caring what people will say you may get shit but oh well its who you are if the person your with judges you or says no then you are doing nothing wrong by fulfilling your fantasy through porn. Another thing you can do if you think your an addict check out mdjunction.com go to the sex addiction forum you can gain insight or determine if that's what I can be but be cautious to talk to the sa's I have had a few try to get me to help with their fantasies that's something ya want to avoid lol well just had to say my peace on the subject hope my rambles here. Could help those that are feeling down about this ebrace who you are own your addiction fetish whatever it may be if you do who knows if you are single you may get a girl like me who's fetish is to please that would save ya a lot of bitching happy jacking guys lol  and if a woman says she doesn't masturbate its probable a lie you won't believe what we really talk about


----------



## rene112388 (Aug 8, 2010)

Oh and sry for double posts RIU is just being lame today


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Aug 8, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Ok so I was just browsing looking for some tips on my grow and stumbled onto this thread I had to check it out as I have a recent ex addicted to porn...and btw guys your right us women are crazy its like were all built to be loony tunes much sympathy for you guys. Imo porn is fine as long as it doesn't harm your relationship when I met my ex he was badly addicted everytime I went over he had dvd and mag strone all over made me laugh, as I find porn hilarious mostly because of the cheesy plots I picked on him a lot for it not because I minded him watching but I though his attepts to deny it were adorable love it when a man gets shy and blushes he began to actually try to hide it from me kinda hard when I was aware of the addiction it became a problem though because he spent so much time jacking (I wasn't around much working 3 jobs) that he couldn't get it up anymore! More devastating he really into fetish porn midgets and 300lbs+ porn though fetishes don't float my boat I feel if a woman cares for a man she should attempt to engage in porn with her bf/husband builds a better realtionship imo but to my suprise the ex claimed he wasn't interested anymore (obvious lie lol) and refused to watch it with me or have sex (like I said can't get it up) and that leads us to how he became the ex... For those wondering if they have an addiction its possible its not a porn addiction but a sex addiction if porn helps you. Guysbe faithful more power to ya go out and do some "digital cheating" though I wouldn't classify it as that. For those who have negative feelings about your fetishes don't think that way everybody has one no matter how much they may deny it if you do want to seek counseling try the web google sex addiction help or help for porn addiction something along those lines there is a lot of self help you can do take it from me I'm a sex addict and on that note wtf would a woman say no to sex?!? Blows my mind have you guys talked to your wifes or gf about what you like for instance I am honest I tell guys up front what drives me wild it easy to talk about when you stop caring what people will say you may get shit but oh well its who you are if the person your with judges you or says no then you are doing nothing wrong by fulfilling your fantasy through porn. Another thing you can do if you think your an addict check out mdjunction.com go to the sex addiction forum you can gain insight or determine if that's what I can be but be cautious to talk to the sa's I have had a few try to get me to help with their fantasies that's something ya want to avoid lol well just had to say my peace on the subject hope my rambles here. Could help those that are feeling down about this ebrace who you are own your addiction fetish whatever it may be if you do who knows if you are single you may get a girl like me who's fetish is to please that would save ya a lot of bitching happy jacking guys lol  and if a woman says she doesn't masturbate its probable a lie you won't believe what we really talk about


 haha...very entertaining and interesting story, thanks for sharing! +rep

SLB


----------



## mindphuk (Aug 8, 2010)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Props to you man, and that's what this shit is here for right? Why else come to a forum to talk to other people about shit that's on your mind?
> 
> What is it exactly about a shemale that turns you on? Is it the cock? If it is you're probably gay, but if it's something else then you might not be, it could just be a fetish type thing, or bisexual. But there's nothing wrong with that, you said you're from Texas and it's probably pretty tough to be ''out'' there but you gotta be who you are, regardless of anyone else.
> 
> And you're still attracted to you're girlfriend right?


Shemales are the perfect sex partner. They are the Swiss Army knife of sex


----------



## blazin256 (Aug 8, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> Shemales are the perfect sex partner. They are the Swiss Army knife of sex


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Aug 9, 2010)

mindphuk said:


> Shemales are the perfect sex partner. They are the Swiss Army knife of sex


 WTF!? haha...

SLB


----------



## ChronicTron (Aug 9, 2010)

Dude just get your wife to give it to you up the poop shute. No lube no patients kinda like rape 8" deep. of go to vivid and watch anal for men and do everything the exact opposite of wat they say for an un-pleasurable exp. I used to work with this chick who wanted to do that to me and never let her but she did jerk it under the counter a few time and would play with my ass when my back was turned felt weird but kinda nice, if i had a time machine i might go back and reconsider . Just do what feels right as long as its not some guy in your ass i wont call ya a fag.


----------



## kylecole420 (Aug 9, 2010)

rene that is so weird because like your boyfriend i like 300 lb midgets lol. Unlike him though my problem isn't getting it up it is getting it to go down. The damn thing is like a dog. It smells fear. Every morning i wake up i feel like a kid with a new christmas present i want to play with the dam thing till it breaks.


----------



## rene112388 (Aug 12, 2010)

Lol that's funny kyle I'm a firm believer in whatever floats your boat knock yourself out but his was midgets or 300lbs when we stopped having sex and I'd find the porn I'd say shit like really I'm 4" over a legal midget am I really not small enough for ya lol and the only reason the fat porn bothered me is when I gained a few lbs up to 160 he called me fat and that was usually followed by cunt so answer me this how can you call someone incredible sexy at 140 and at 160 they are disgustingly fat but you watch 300lbs porn?? He must not be an in between kinda guy and I must retract my previous post its not that he couldn't get it up he just was too drained to exert energy towards sex I can't believe that.... Guys question if your chicky gave you head everytime you had sex has outfits for role playing bondage ribbon, oils,cock rings, vibrators and was willing to share in your fetish with you would you deny her sex I'm mean really porn is fine and all but when you have a kinky chicky why on earth would you chose porn soley over sex? Imo that is a true addiction and who knows maybe you guys can enlighten me as to wtf guys think lol


----------



## Penni Walli (Aug 15, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Lol that's funny kyle I'm a firm believer in whatever floats your boat knock yourself out but his was midgets or 300lbs when we stopped having sex and I'd find the porn I'd say shit like really I'm 4" over a legal midget am I really not small enough for ya lol and the only reason the fat porn bothered me is when I gained a few lbs up to 160 he called me fat and that was usually followed by cunt so answer me this how can you call someone incredible sexy at 140 and at 160 they are disgustingly fat but you watch 300lbs porn?? He must not be an in between kinda guy and I must retract my previous post its not that he couldn't get it up he just was too drained to exert energy towards sex I can't believe that.... Guys question if your chicky gave you head everytime you had sex has outfits for role playing bondage ribbon, oils,cock rings, vibrators and was willing to share in your fetish with you would you deny her sex I'm mean really porn is fine and all but when you have a kinky chicky why on earth would you chose porn soley over sex? Imo that is a true addiction and who knows maybe you guys can enlighten me as to wtf guys think lol


a lot of guys who have a girlfriend still watch porn and masterbate cause they like variety. We still love our GF and think shes beautiful and all but a guys mentality is '' who likes to eat beef everyday ''. I dont want to cheat on my GF so porn still lets me have that redhead or blonde w/o actually committing adultery and feeling bad about it. My wife once thought that cause i watch porn once in a while that she was not performing well in bed or something, and thats not the case at all, its just all about variety and change thats all.


----------



## rene112388 (Aug 16, 2010)

Penni Walli said:


> a lot of guys who have a girlfriend still watch porn and masterbate cause they like variety. We still love our GF and think shes beautiful and all but a guys mentality is '' who likes to eat beef everyday ''. I dont want to cheat on my GF so porn still lets me have that redhead or blonde w/o actually committing adultery and feeling bad about it. My wife once thought that cause i watch porn once in a while that she was not performing well in bed or something, and thats not the case at all, its just all about variety and change thats all.


Well I see no promblem with porn the problem is we never have sex his choice not mine I even was willing to watch with him not my thing but hey I'd do it for my man but he refused my offer there is a serious problem when a man spends all his time watching porn and the gf (me ) can count on one hand how many times we've had sex in 8 months I'm just saying don't neglect your girl let he get some action and btw you want a blonde or red head visit a wig shop


----------



## blazin256 (Aug 16, 2010)

the only thing i could enlighten you on is get a new dude, cause your bf is just crazy.


----------



## RavenMochi (Aug 16, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Well I see no promblem with porn the problem is we never have sex his choice not mine I even was willing to watch with him not my thing but hey I'd do it for my man but he refused my offer there is a serious problem when a man spends all his time watching porn and the gf (me ) can count on one hand how many times we've had sex in 8 months I'm just saying don't neglect your girl let he get some action and btw you want a blonde or red head visit a wig shop


Yea, honey, your not married, your gorgeous, cool as hell, and a pothead. Umm...do you realize it would take you probably less than half a second to replace him? No, seriously, If I wasn't married I would be flying down there...Don't get me wrong, says a lot for your loyalty and character, but again, baby girl your not married, move on and find someone that will appreciate you...just my humble opinion...wait, humble maybe not, but it is my opinion...(and probably the opinion of every straight man that knows you...or even meets you and talks with you for more than 2 minutes...


----------



## RavenMochi (Aug 16, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Lol that's funny kyle I'm a firm believer in whatever floats your boat knock yourself out but his was midgets or 300lbs when we stopped having sex and I'd find the porn I'd say shit like really I'm 4" over a legal midget am I really not small enough for ya lol and the only reason the fat porn bothered me is when I gained a few lbs up to 160 he called me fat and that was usually followed by cunt so answer me this how can you call someone incredible sexy at 140 and at 160 they are disgustingly fat but you watch 300lbs porn?? He must not be an in between kinda guy and I must retract my previous post its not that he couldn't get it up he just was too drained to exert energy towards sex I can't believe that.... Guys question if your chicky gave you head everytime you had sex has outfits for role playing bondage ribbon, oils,cock rings, vibrators and was willing to share in your fetish with you would you deny her sex I'm mean really porn is fine and all but when you have a kinky chicky why on earth would you chose porn soley over sex? Imo that is a true addiction and who knows maybe you guys can enlighten me as to wtf guys think lol


Its probably good I'm no where near you, because I would have to fuck him up for telling you that...thats wrong as hell, can you say crucify? Because I can say burn at the stake....


----------



## Penni Walli (Aug 16, 2010)

rene112388 said:


> Well I see no promblem with porn the problem is we never have sex his choice not mine I even was willing to watch with him not my thing but hey I'd do it for my man but he refused my offer there is a serious problem when a man spends all his time watching porn and the gf (me ) can count on one hand how many times we've had sex in 8 months I'm just saying don't neglect your girl let he get some action and btw you want a blonde or red head visit a wig shop


O damn, i didnt know it was to that extent, hmmmm ya he seems like hes a porn addict lol. You can count how many times u had sex on one hand within 8 months !!! wow.... poor girl...... your sex deprived, i would tell your bf to kick rocks, cause your beautiful and deserve better then that. Or you can get your bf to see some counseling and hopefully he can quit lol, i dunno but gl.


----------



## pickleslinger (Aug 16, 2010)

Guess it depends on if your hands on your dick when you do


----------



## RavenMochi (Aug 16, 2010)

Okay, just so I make sure I got this all right...

1) prefers to watch porn as opposed to getting the real thing...

2) Talks shit to you I wouldn't tell my wife, even when were arguing to the point of getting ready to kill each other

3) he's acting a straight fucking fool, and its not like you've been married for 10 years, this is premarriage

4) and he shows he appreciates you about as much as cancer...

Did I get that all right? Umm...yea...how should I put this....
 TAKE HIS BRAIN!!!
Not that it sounds like it will be of use to anyone, but hell, he's not doing shit with it, so might as well...WAIT, THAT'S IT!!! I'M A GENIUS!!(in my own little world) It goes back to the burn him at the stake thing!! You can reduce him to ashes and use them to fertilize your plants!!! FINALLY, HE'LL BE USEFUL!!!
So...I don't get a noble prize for that, do I?


----------



## rene112388 (Aug 16, 2010)

Haha yeah you guys all got the general idea but I'm being kind in these posts and I have been trying to get out for awhile now but its complicated he finally git a job so I'm stoked and send him to counseling I tried big mistake to bring it up the man thinks you shouldn't have to put any effort into a realationship I'm done just have to make arrangements and he can go on happily ever after him and his porn and as for me well I do have options lol  and btw all you guys your girls should feel luck that you watch porn and stay faithful


----------



## RavenMochi (Aug 16, 2010)

Hell Yea!! Good for you, chick.... I know how that is about getting out being complicated...shit sucks, but just remember a few months from now you'll look back on all this and laugh...nervously, then change the subject...


----------



## blazin256 (Aug 16, 2010)

watching porn with your girl is one of the best things ever tho.


----------



## Mazon (Aug 16, 2010)

Guys..... i present to you... www.tblop.com (The Big List Of Porn)


----------



## rene112388 (Aug 18, 2010)

yeah well tell that to my ex lol all i have to say some peoples kids


----------



## blazin256 (Aug 19, 2010)

whats your ethnic background if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## whats ittoyabub (Aug 21, 2010)

kylecole420 said:


> rene that is so weird because like your boyfriend i like 300 lb midgets lol. Unlike him though my problem isn't getting it up it is getting it to go down. The damn thing is like a dog. It smells fear. Every morning i wake up i feel like a kid with a new christmas present i want to play with the dam thing till it breaks.


 ur pathetic bro get a real life woman to end your virginity not some shady dark alley tranny named sam sporting a mustache blowing you cause you spent your 5$ you made from selling shwag to buy the thing a condom and a 3$ pint.


----------



## rene112388 (Aug 23, 2010)

My ethnic backround I am white ansesstry was irish scottish dutch and morrocan funny enough I grew up in a white sepremicist town imagine when people found out about the morrocan haha got to love small towns and what's ittoyabub that some seriously funny stuff!


----------



## blazin256 (Aug 24, 2010)

lol white power. but seriously tho, thats cool, i got some scottish in me too.


----------



## Toxsick (Aug 24, 2010)

I used to jack off for like 40 minutes straight even after I jizzed when I'm high. It just feels so much greater when your baked your skins all sensitive and shit. I had Pornhub in one tab then youtube in another listening to System of a Down. And I would bate while I goto sleep which would be my final bate. I wasint addicted to porn just bating. Not no more though I taught my self discipline. Besides it just makes me feel like a dirty animal always wanting to bate doesint feel too good, well good on the physical level but emotionally makes me feel like a loser lol. Maybe try getting a wife, or girlfriend. By the way porn is just dehumanizing. Treats women like animals


----------



## Toxsick (Aug 24, 2010)

BigCheif said:


> im gonna go out on a limb here and tell you my biggest darkest secret, NOBODY kno's about this because im so ashamed, and its so fucked up imo. Ive been with my girlfriend for over 6 years now, and things are getting pretty awkward.
> I blame this entirely on internet porn. Several years ago, when i finally got a computer and internet, i started getting "addicted" to porn. First thing i started looking at barely legal teens...that sort of stuff, then after awhile i would go threw these different fetish stages. like for awhile i had an asain fetish, then i went threw pregnant porn ( i kno thats sick but it gets worst) then redhead porn, and just a bunch of random sick shit.
> Well... one day... out of the blue...i come across this picture of a hot young girl, but when i scroll down, she has a dick.............and for some reason, i was so fucking aroused by this. Before this exact moment, i have NEVER had a gay thought in my mind. i have always been very comfortable with my sexuality (before i thought i was gay) and i have never in my life ever been attracted to any male, but for some reason, im atraccted to "shemales" or whatever you want to call them.
> After im done jerking to this, i feel so fucking discusted with myself. everyday i cant help but to look in the mirror and see a sick faggit. Im from texas and the way i was raised, being gay is a serious no no. i have 2 bro's, friends that ive known since elementary, i just cannot and will not ever tell them.
> ...


Holy shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you mother fucker LMFAO. Don't worry man I had the same shit happen to me but I don't think I'm gay. Its just sometimes dude I heard that male pornstars get so tired of pussy they go gay sometimes I would recommend staying away from porn or watch it rarely. Maybe this happened to you? your mind was tired of seeing all that pussy it wanted to see a dick I dont know but i had that same thing happen to me. I couldint see myself kissing a dude or some shit like that. That would make me puke but I hot ass chick with some meat is totally different I don't know why? Maybe you fantasize aboutwanting to take it up the ass by a girl? Who knows but I wouldint stress your gay or even bi unless you can see yourself kissing another guy in the lips that i think is gay. And I have one more question. If you could suck your own dick would you? Because if you say yes then wouldint that make you like to suck cock? Would you consider sucking yourself gay? Or just a more pleasuring way of masterbation? Would you consider it normal?


----------

